# 96999 coding help please!!



## eferris (Aug 3, 2010)

Hi Everyone, 

I have a question that I'm hoping someone can help out with.  

One of our doctors billed out a 96999 for a laser destruction of a hemangioma of the lip.  The insurance is denying it for procedure code problems.  When I tried to get more specific with laser destruction, none of the codes under that heading fit.  When I looked up Hemangioma, it brought me to the 17000 and 17260 range of codes?  Does anyone have any other sugesstions?  Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## ERINM (Aug 3, 2010)

what about 17106-17108? Destruction of cutaneous vascular proliferative lesions(eg, laser technique) Choose code based on size.


----------

